

Microsoft infographic encouraging working while on vacation - magrimes
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/press/2013/nov13/11-06getitdone.aspx

======
jptman
What if the reason you get to have a nice vacation at a particular time of
year is that you are able to join important meetings from wherever?

------
gdc
I don't see the word vacation anywhere in the article.

~~~
bhartzer
Yes, vacation (or even non-working hours) would be implied in this case?
Sunrise to sunset.... is that what we really want? Sure we want to be
connected, but not necessarily "working".

~~~
gdc
I think they're saying that people work when they want to work. Not imploring
people to work on their vacations.

